# Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???



## ferryboxen (15. Sep. 2006)

hallo zusammen

habe mir im frühjahr aus spanien ( mabella ) einen ableger __ papyrus.....ich denke mal sollte sowas sein...mitgebracht.
das zeug wuchs dort an einem bachlauf - würde das gerne an meinem fürs nächste jahr geplanten pflanzenteich integrieren.
ich denke mal das das nicht winterfest ist - bis zu welchen temperaturen könnte ich den draussen lassen - vieleicht könnte ich den papyrus in eine maurerwanne pflanzen und in den randbereich stellen - im winter dann in den keller......oder wo sonst noch.

vieleicht kennt sich hier ja jemand damit aus.

gruss lothar


----------



## Kalle (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hallo,

hab die selbe Pflanze.

Habe sie aber das ganze Jahr als Zimmerpflanze. Wird da nicht so groß aber
treibt immer munter neue Triebe.

Kräftig gießen.  

Würde sie auf keinen Fall Frost aussetzen. Stell doch den Topf im Spätherbst ins Wohnzimmer. Auf jeden Fall ein "Hingucker".


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hi.

Was du da hast ist kein Papyrus, sondern irgend eine andere Zypergras (Cyperus) Art. Ist aber fast das selbe.

Winterhart ist er nicht, bis zu was für einer Temperatur man ihn draußen lassen kann weis sich aber auch nicht. 

Bei mir ist das Zypergras nie so richtig im Teich gewachsen.


----------



## ferryboxen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

hallo mirko

in marbella stand das zeug was es auch immer sein mag im wasser und am gesammten bachlauf entlang - habe nur ein stück mit einem halm mitgenommen ( da transport im handgepäck ) das zeug wächs wie verrückt - habe schon 15 ableger in andere töpfe gepflanzt - zur zeit stecken wieder einige verkehrt rum in gläser und bilden wurzeln - solche wüchsige pflanze habe ich noch nicht gesehen ( ausser meine verschiedenen bambussorten )nach noch nicht einmal einer woche bilden sich solche wurzeln und man kann sie schon einpflanzen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hi Lothar,

das ist ein Zyperngras. Sehr wahrscheinlich Cyperus alternifolius (mit das einzige was man leicht halten kann). Ein Papyrus (Cyperus papyrus) hat deutlich dickere Stiele (mit Markfüllung), einen feiner geschnittenen Blattschopf mit deutlich mehr Blättern daran. Auch die Blüten sehen ganz anders aus als bei Zyperngras.

Die Pflanze ist pflegeleicht, sie darf nur nie austrocknen (muß immer nasse Füße haben). Pralle Sonne ist bei Freilandaufenhalt zu vermeiden (die Halme verbrennen dann leicht). Überwinterung im Haus an einem hellen Platz. Ich würde sie jedenfalls bei Nachttemperaturen unter 10 Grad wieder ins Haus holen (verträgt noch etwas tiefere Temperaturen, doch kann es sonst Umstellungsprobleme auf die höheren Zimmertemperaturen geben - meine eigenen hatten sogar schon mal die ersten leichten Nachtfröste im Garten überlebt)

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hallo Lothar,

Wir haben diese Pflanze auch schon jahrelang, im Badezimmer, im Flur, eigendlich überall.
Wie du schon beschrieben hast vermehrt sie sich sehr leicht.
Aber winterhart ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht.
Ich werde sie im Frühjahr auch mal im Teich probieren so lange drinn lassen bis sie erfriert, und dann auf den Kompost beerdigen    .
Nachschub gibt es ja genügend.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hallo Lothar,

das Zeug wächst wirklich wie verrückt. Ich hatte anfangs einige Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt, wo sie sich bald zu riesigen Büschen entwickelten. Die Wurzelstöcke musste ich mit einer Säge in viele Teile zerlegen um sie wieder zu entfernen. Zwei "kleinere" Pflanzen habe ich immer noch im Teich und muss höllisch aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht zu sehr ausbreiten. Ich habe drei Fotos herausgesucht, die ich hier anhängen will, wenn sie auch nicht speziell auf den Papyrus ausgerichtet sind.

Da es hier auf Paros keinen Frost gibt, habe ich keine Probleme im Winter und weiß natürlich nicht wieviel Kälte diese Pflanzen vertragen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Leider habe ich beim dritten Foto den Papyrus links im Bild abgeschnitten, ich versuche es noch einmal.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## ferryboxen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

hallo und danke an alle

bin jetzt auf jeden fall schlauer    

werde die pflanzen bei mir in der wohnung überwintern - im frühjahr wenn kein frost mehr zu erwarten ist werden die pflanzen in eine maurerwanne gesetzt und dann ab in den teich - so das die oberfläche gerade mit wasser bedeckt ist - dann bleibt alles im teich bis er zugefroren ist,dann wird man ja sehen ob er im darauf folgenden jahr wieder ausschlägt 

gruss lothar


----------



## StefanS (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hallo zusammen,

Papyrus verträgt locker Frost auch über längere Zeit bis ca. -10 Grad. Solche Temperaturen hatten wir schon häufiger, auch mal über zwei, drei Wochen. Allerdings kommt es sehr selten vor, dass der Teich eine dünne Eisdecke bekommt. Zumeist wird es tagsüber in der Sonne doch über 0 Grad. Festhalten kann man: Das Zeugs ist fast nicht umzubringen. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wie ein Gras, das sich in Südeuropa besonders wohl fühlt, an der Sonne verbrennen soll - so etwas habe ich hier auch noch nicht beobachtet.

Übel ist eher, dass sich das Zyperngras wie verrückt aussät - jetzt taucht es selbst im etwas entfernten Moorbeet auf ! Deshalb: ich würde mir viel mehr Gedanken machen, wie ich es dezimieren, als wie ich es über den kalten Winter retten kann. Ich würde ein paar winzige Ableger nehmen und den Rest systematisch erfrieren lassen - wenn es denn erfriert...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Papyrus wer kennt sich aus ???*

Hallo zusammen,

dass Papyrus keine pralle Sonne vertragen soll ist mir auch neu und trifft auf meine Pflanzen ganz sicher nicht zu, sie stehen ganztags in der prallen griechischen Sonne. 

Wie Stefan schon sagte, das größte Problem ist der unglaubliche Ausbreitungsdrang dieser Pflanze, ich denke, man wird sie nie mehr ganz los.

Dass sie doch relativ viel an Kälte verträgt, das wusste ich nicht, bei mir hier auf Paros war sie noch keinen Minusgraden ausgesetzt. Ich werde aber im November einige Triebe mit nach Tirol nehmen und sie an einem geschützten Platz, nahe am Haus, zu überwintern versuchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------

